# Why is stuff like thread necros and double posting even a problem?



## HG 400 (Nov 19, 2017)

That kind of shit has been against web etiquette since forever and as far as I can see the only reason it's considered a bad thing is because it's been grandfathered in because nobody ever took the time to rethink this and say "Wait, who even fuckin cares?". If somebody has something to add to an old thread, how is not a better idea to just post in the old thread instead of making a new one? If somebody makes a post then wants to make another post, how is it not better to just make a second post instead of editing your last one and maybe making it so people who just read it miss the second bit you have to say? 

Why are these even problems is what I'm saying, except that they've always been considered shit that hotpockets are expected to clean up because people on usenet used to be autistic about it. There's no rhyme or reason to this imo.

I think it should be okay to double-post and for somebody to bump this thread in August of 2019 basically. What harm does it do?


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Null (Nov 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I think it should be okay to double-post and for somebody to bump this thread in August of 2019 basically. What harm does it do?


I'm locking this now to cuck you


----------

